# Please Help me with this Sudo Cube



## Swoncen (Oct 29, 2009)

I got this Sudocube and I need it to be solved in a few hours. I tried it for like 3 hours now and I almost solved it, but there was a minor error. I think the corners are correct:

Front: 1
Top: 5
Back: 6

Corners on top: LU=4, RU=6, LD=9, RD=8
Corners on bottom: LU=3, RU=7, LD=8, RD=4

The orientations match and no side has a number twice.

I'm having problems with the edges. I just can't figure it out. Please help me! Maybe I'm just to sleepy and the solution is almost there.








EDIT: I should say that the Corners on the bottom are destroyed in this state.


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 29, 2009)

oh, I just solved it.. I made a mistake on the "unfolded cube" on the paper. *happy*


----------



## nigtv (Oct 30, 2009)

I didn't know anyone actually solved these things. Well....good job? 

Got a time/movecount?


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't really stopped the time and it's hard to say since I thought of a solution in the bus without having the cube with me. At home it took me 3-4 hours because I made so many mistakes because the unfolded cube on the paper is a bit confusing for the orientations of the cubies. The turning of the cube took me 1-2 minutes.


----------



## nigtv (Nov 7, 2009)

I think it's a very interesting puzzle, it seemed really easy at first (well, still does, but not to the same extent), but it does have some things that are fun to think about, sort of like uhm...

1. On any given number layout, how many solutions are there? (this is the main one, probably before any other question, as the answer could make the other questions pointless)
2. If a cube is sold solved and uniformly oriented (all numbers on any face all face the same direction), are there solutions where this is not the case (numbers facing every which-way)
3. Does it suffer from parity issues?
4. Can a cube be taken apart and put back together in such a way that it has a different set of solutions than the initial set up?
5. What's the fewest required moves to solve?
6. How many positions can any cubie have when the cube is solved? 
7. How does group theory play out here? As an example, having the cube in a (R2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2) state, or any other group, is a solution reachable with non-cancelling turns outside of the groups constraints?

and the list goes on....


----------



## ganninu93 (Jan 9, 2011)

*help pls*

how can you tell where each number has to go?


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 10, 2011)

ganninu93 said:


> how can you tell where each number has to go?


 
You figure it out. Take out the pieces. Track the numbers. >_>


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 10, 2011)

ganninu93 said:


> how can you tell where each number has to go?


 
It is a puzzle! Seriously, it is! (not meant sarcastic)


----------



## aridus (Jan 20, 2011)

ganninu93 said:


> how can you tell where each number has to go?


You realize a few things:
1. The centers on a 3x3x3 don't move in relation to each other (but they can rotate)
2. Cubies have inseparable sides. An edge has two numbers and will always have those two. A corner has three numbers and will always have those three.
3. Numbers must be oriented the same way and cannot repeat on any side.

Then you eliminate from there.


----------

